# Rescue in progress in puget sound



## MedSailor

Believe it or not the remnants of a hurricane are affecting us here in the PNW. My buddy is on a ferry standing by while the USCG copter and cutter rescue these folks. They used a flare to signal the ferry.

Happeing right now.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_H

That looks like a Farr 30 with a completely destroyed jib. Hopefully they will be okay.


----------



## Faster

Definitely looks like a gear buster (Canadian) long weekend coming up... up to 55K winds forecast for north coast tonight/tomorrow


----------



## smackdaddy

Eesh. That looks nasty.

Jib looks to be partially furled and no main at all. Must have blown the clew out or something. That's some force.

What engine is in the Farr 30? Do you think they lost propulsion too?


----------



## blt2ski

Might be one of the f30s coming to Seattle for the peace this weekend from the B.C. area. If in the straight of Juan design Cucamonga or equal, not going to be fun in that boat.
Just went across hood canal floating bridge, 10 20 knots there. But at 600' elevation between there and dungeons bay, it was past 20. Will see how it is in port Angela's in 30_40 min.
Marty


----------



## PCP

Those racing sails are a pain in what regards bad weather. If they flog heavily they are gone in no time.


----------



## MedSailor

Current forecast for Admiralty Inlet:

PZZ134-100100-
ADMIRALTY INLET-
930 AM PDT FRI OCT 9 2015




...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH LATE TONIGHT... 
...GALE WARNING IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON... 

TODAY...SE WIND 20 TO 30 KT...BECOMING S LATE. WIND WAVES 2 TO 4 FT. AREAS OF FOG IN THE MORNING. A CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON. 

TONIGHT...SE WIND 15 TO 25 KT...EASING TO 10 TO 20 KT DURING DURING THE EVENING. WIND WAVES 2 TO 4 FT...SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FT. A CHANCE OF RAIN. 

SAT...SE WIND 25 TO 35 KT. WIND WAVES 4 TO 6 FT. RAIN LIKELY.


----------



## blt2ski

Definitely blowing now on HC bridge. They even opened it on return trip. PA was dead calm. Now blowing well over 20 on hood canal. I can feel both bridge on ramp.span and van getting shook around.

Ferry ride to.Seattle from Bainbridge island should be lolol! 

Any word on that boat yet?

Marty


----------



## IStream

Near dead calm at Shilshole at the moment.


----------



## MedSailor

I was just trying to post the wind graph from the link below but my computer won't let me. Anyone else want to post it? The link will be gone tomorrow when the date changes.

SailFlow.com - Port Townsend Ferry Current Wind

The distress and rescue was about 11:00am when the nearby (but slightly more sheltered) station was showing sustained winds in the high 20s to low 30s with gusts over 40. Admiralty inlet, for those who aren't familiar, is a small stretch of water at the north end of Puget sound and despite it's small size NOAA gives it its own forecast. Wind can funnel through there and massive Puget sound currents (when opposed to the wind) can create some horrific waves.


----------



## Jeff_H

One-design versions of the Farr 30 do not have furlers and they have a single cyl. Yanmar with an outdrive and a very small fuel tank. Their racing sails are pretty light weight aramid or similar high modulus laminate. If this was delivery, they probably were using an older sail. It also may be a film sail (3DL) rather than a panel sail. Film sails seem to be less tolerant of slatting than similar weight laminated panel sails. It looks like the clew let go and the leech split when the pulled away from the sail. It looks like they had started to douse the sail as well since it appears short of a full hoist. 

Jeff


----------



## blt2ski

I would NOT be surprised if it was not going south to.Seattle. got caught in a windy area as noted by med. Assuming the ferry was the keystone/port Townsend ferry. There is a close by USCG station. 
It's pretty calm looking out at Elliot Bay towards Seattle from Bainbridge, so ferry ride does not look like it will be bad at all. Winds less than 10 knots.A 300' ferry should not have an issue with 6" wavelet's.

Marty


----------



## smackdaddy

Jeff_H said:


> One-design versions of the Farr 30 do not have furlers and they have a single cyl. Yanmar with an outdrive and a very small fuel tank. Their racing sails are pretty light weight aramid or similar high modulus laminate. If this was delivery, they probably were using an older sail. It also may be a film sail (3DL) rather than a panel sail. Film sails seem to be less tolerant of slatting than similar weight laminated panel sails. It looks like the clew let go and the leech split when the pulled away from the sail. It looks like they had started to douse the sail as well since it appears short of a full hoist.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## smackdaddy

MedSailor said:


> I was just trying to post the wind graph from the link below but my computer won't let me. Anyone else want to post it? The link will be gone tomorrow when the date changes.
> 
> SailFlow.com - Port Townsend Ferry Current Wind
> 
> The distress and rescue was about 11:00am when the nearby (but slightly more sheltered) station was showing sustained winds in the high 20s to low 30s with gusts over 40. Admiralty inlet, for those who aren't familiar, is a small stretch of water at the north end of Puget sound and despite it's small size NOAA gives it its own forecast. Wind can funnel through there and massive Puget sound currents (when opposed to the wind) can create some horrific waves.


Here you go Med:


----------



## blt2ski

Smackers doing something good?!?!?!?!??? Oh dear ohmeoh my.........There is some brown stuff flying thru a fan ........lollipop

At least someone understands outer talk.

Marty


----------



## MedSailor

10 gusting 20s instantly changes to 30s gusting 40s. Yup. That'd get my attention, especially in an ultralight boat.

This would be a day where I'm glad that my keel weighs twice what that boat does.

So what are the "oh ship!" Scenarios for when a sail on a foil splits or the luff jumps out of the track? (That does happen right?)

Gives ammo and fodder to the hank-on sail crowd...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## capta

"Believe it or not the remnants of a hurricane are affecting us here in the PNW."
Yep. Climate change is certainly some government conspiracy.
Can someone please explain to what end, again?


----------



## blt2ski

have not found any news articles etc about this as of yet.....must not have been too big a deal.

cyclone Oho is what is hitting here or north of here any how.......


Marty


----------



## blt2ski

4 boats coming from north of border for Corinthian Yacht Club of Seattle » Racing | Farr 30 World Championship next moday to saturday. Pre race fun for the PSSC this weekend........

Marty


----------



## smackdaddy

Looks like it all ended well:

Sailboat that lost foresail towed into Port Townsend Bay; no one hurt -- Port Angeles Port Townsend Sequim Forks Jefferson County Clallam County Olympic Peninsula Daily NEWS


----------



## Panope

I went for a sail in Admiralty Inlet yesterday just after this rescue (I was unaware of the rescue). The winds that I measured match the above graph nicely.

Here is a short Video:

Steve


----------



## blt2ski

With the article stating a 25' boat. Wonder what it was. Appears like a J24, moore24 or maybe a melges 24 type boat. 

Interesting winds yesterday. Hood Canal was blowing stink in afteroon, meanwhile west of seattle on Elliot bay, very calm. Port Angelas to the west, straight of Juna de Fuca was a mill pond! 

Marty


----------



## IStream

Seattle's sure getting its share of wind today!


----------



## smackdaddy

Panope said:


> I went for a sail in Admiralty Inlet yesterday just after this rescue (I was unaware of the rescue). The winds that I measured match the above graph nicely.
> 
> Here is a short Video:
> 
> Steve


Oh hell yeah!!










Grabbin' this one for the BFS thread!


----------



## blt2ski

There is a farr 30 calico that is supposed to be from BC, that did not compete in the PSSC today. So the article may be wrong in the size, ie 25' vs reality 30'......

Marty


----------



## mbianka

MedSailor said:


> Current forecast for Admiralty Inlet:
> 
> PZZ134-100100-
> ADMIRALTY INLET-
> 930 AM PDT FRI OCT 9 2015
> 
> ...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH LATE TONIGHT...
> ...GALE WARNING IN EFFECT FROM LATE TONIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY AFTERNOON...
> 
> TODAY...SE WIND 20 TO 30 KT...BECOMING S LATE. WIND WAVES 2 TO 4 FT. AREAS OF FOG IN THE MORNING. A CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE AFTERNOON.
> 
> TONIGHT...SE WIND 15 TO 25 KT...EASING TO 10 TO 20 KT DURING DURING THE EVENING. WIND WAVES 2 TO 4 FT...SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FT. A CHANCE OF RAIN.
> 
> SAT...SE WIND 25 TO 35 KT. WIND WAVES 4 TO 6 FT. RAIN LIKELY.


Sounds almost like the forecast we had here on Long Island last weekend. Had a Nor' Easter before Hurricane Joaquin made it's way north. I was on the mooring in the lee behind the shore barrier beach and measured a steady 20 knots with gusts up to 32. I was glad I was not out on Long Island Sound. Though was amazed none of the hundreds of boats in the harbor ended up on shore after three days of these conditions. These guys were lucky being out there and getting picked up. Too much excitement for me these days.


----------



## blt2ski

Calico made it to the 4th race today, along with final of the 6 total for the weekend series. Would be interesting to know or find out if this boat was the one rescued per say in PT. 

Marty


----------



## shrek

Glad all were ok - Boats can be replaced !


----------



## mikall63

We heard the one-sided call on our VHF, just the Coast Guard, as we were headed down to Gig from Seattle. On the way back Saturday, we sailed back up Colvos with constant 34-40 knot winds and gusts to 53 knots. We were moving along nicely on our 39 foot Lagoon with just our jib. Very comfortable ride with the wind at our backs.


----------

